
Primordial Particle System – The Trailer - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6bHpJ2GV0Y
======
peter_d_sherman
This is fascinating!

What you have here is a tool which could theoretically bridge some
areas/understandings of finite automata, biology/biological organisms and
material science...

In short, a diverse concepts from various branches of Science "unification
tool", of sorts!

Again, brilliant!!!

------
lurquer
Excellent implementation.

I have long been trying to come up with a deterministic model to explore self-
assembly. Ideally, a "Conway's Game of Life" for morphogenesis. This is
definitely a step in the right direction.

